# Replacement parts for LCD Monitor



## Derek895 (Feb 17, 2005)

I am looking for a spare part for a NEC LCD 1810X Multisync monitor. In particular the Power supply circuit board which seems to be burnt out.

Can anyone suggest a supplier that I could order this from preferably UK based. Tried searchin on the internet but not been able to find one.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## RockinNick (Nov 9, 2005)

hmm got a temporary solution here...

If you can find the actual number for the part you can click here 

It is a worldwide supplier.. Might want to check that out.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

You might try HERE.


----------

